# Manistee



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

Heading to Manistee Next week with a group of buddies from my neighborhood. We are doing charters two straight mornings. (Different charters - not looking for charter recs as we already booked and hopefully we selected wisely!) I'm a big water and salmon rookie. 

Just wondering any of the folks that go out that way a lot if they are still having good luck. I fish enough to know that nothing is guaranteed but hoping that the reports lately going out of Manistee are still good. I've been following DNR weekly reports but haven't seen the past week report yet. 

A couple of us in the group that are a little more seasoned are probably hitting the River too one afternoon/eve to try our luck. Either way we will have a blast with 5 of us. We have a Airbnb right near the launches so also open to any good recommendations of food/beer spots in the area. I know enough from just searching but open to local recs there!


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

For beer / food try North Channel Brewery if you like craft beer....


----------



## Ypsimax (Sep 26, 2019)

The broasted chicken at the Painted Lady is worth the trip.


----------



## seabass810 (Apr 2, 2010)

My go to dinner spot is the bungalow inn. Breakfast used to be house of flavors but that's gone. Have to go to ludington for that now.


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

Chopo’s will cook your catch and does an excellent job.


----------



## Fiskr Hundr (Apr 7, 2008)

Big Al's Pizza has a pretty killer stromboli. I never pass through Manistee without stopping there.


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Big Al's ,Bungalow ,Chopo's Northside bar are all great choices to eat in Manistee. Still can't believe that house of flavors closed their Manistee restaurant was awesome and packed every day. Hit Don's sporting good and tangled tackle if you need gear. Have a great time hopefully you guy's put some fish in the box 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

All good food recs. Heard quite a few about painted lady and chopos. If anything we will be eating and drinking good! Hope to find fish too. Thx!


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Do not go by dnr reports. They are next to worthless. Plenty of fish always to be had but mature kings are probably a long shot.


----------



## taxi (Jan 14, 2008)

Chriss83 said:


> Do not go by dnr reports. They are next to worthless. Plenty of fish always to be had but mature kings are probably a long shot.


I noticed that on the east side of the state. A report said the salmon were in the Thunderbay River in Alpena the last two days I was there. Not true. In fact no one was even fishing for them that I could see. If there were any there must have not been part of a main run and were scarce. Water was close to 70 F. too.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

taxi said:


> I noticed that on the east side of the state. A report said the salmon were in the Thunderbay River in Alpena the last two days I was there. Not true. In fact no one was even fishing for them that I could see. If there were any there must have not been part of a main run and were scarce. Water was close to 70 F. too.


They go by what bait shops tell them most weeks. They would call us weekly back in early 2000s at d and r sports and whoever picked up the phone would just tell them whatever. And right or not I wasn't telling them anything good other than big lake. Once in a while they will throw in creel clerk reports. But generally speaking one of the least accurate of fishing reports.


----------

